# Rats battle of the sexes



## TigerCoastal (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey everyone this is one for the more experienced rat breeders. I am just setting up my breeding program, and i currently have enough males, but i need females. I have my first 4 litters growing out now to start stocking the tubs, but what i was wondering is if: there is a rough male:female birth ratio, are litters predominately one sex or like with most animals totally random?


----------



## thezookeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

im guessing you are breeding feeders. as i am a pet breeder it would be slightly diferent the way i breed my rats. but the babies will be random sexes. although there is talk that depending on what you feed your rats depends on the sexes of the bubs. but i think that would be a myth.


----------



## grizz (Jul 3, 2010)

6 to 1 mate, half a dozen the other! she is a lucky dip champ.


----------



## toximac (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah Its normally lots of males for me, or half half, Its random chance tiger.. I prefer getting more males as they grow bigger faster, and the few females grow as my next breeders little at a time (if i have a 10 male : 4 female) ratio.. which no waste.. Id experiment LMAO like give them redbull and cocopop chex and see if it has any change in their sex.. or sexuality :-o


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheers for that guys i didnt think it would be anything other than random, but you never know


----------

